
Apple’s bid to become a $1 trillion company starts this week - pestkranker
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/29/apples-bid-to-become-a-1-trillion-company-starts-this-week
======
moocowtruck
and still can't make an IDE that doesn't crash..

